# Uniform question ~ (protocol)



## mafriend (Dec 21, 2008)

I think I screwed up - just bought my wife a new uniform for her birthday.  Bought it online, just took it out of the box and noticed that it has a black neckline.  She takes a tae kwon do class and is a blue belt.  Can she wear this or do I have to return for a white neck.  Have no clue... TIA


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 21, 2008)

Black collars are for advance and BB only so it probaly is the wrong uniform. Better check with your instructor he may not mind. But proper protocal is only white collars for underbelts.


----------



## AMP-RYU (Dec 21, 2008)

really it just depends on the school! Because at my school all my lower belt wear white with black collar and the higher ranks wear solid black gis! Just depends.


----------



## matt.m (Dec 21, 2008)

Yeah I am going to go with Terry on this one.  The black trim is set aside for black belts and not gup ranks,(White-Red).  This is what I have seen from most schools and uniform protocol.


----------



## mafriend (Dec 21, 2008)

thanks all - will just have to return the gi (sorry, am trying to learn all the right terminology too!)


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 21, 2008)

mafriend said:


> thanks all - will just have to return the gi (sorry, am trying to learn all the right terminology too!)


 

Well, this is a great place to ask questions (in addition to her instructor, of course). 

The Korean term for uniform is Doe Bohk (pronounciation). Gi is the Japanese term.

All the best!


----------



## Kacey (Dec 21, 2008)

mafriend said:


> thanks all - will just have to return the gi (sorry, am trying to learn all the right terminology too!)



It happens all the time - and it does vary from class to class, and more commonly, from association to association.  Look on the bright side - you figured it out before you sweated in it!


----------



## Nebuchadnezzar (Dec 21, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Black collars are for advance and BB only so it probaly is the wrong uniform. Better check with your instructor he may not mind. But proper protocal is only white collars for underbelts.


 
When I took it in Korea, there was no such distinction. Everyone had black collars. Even here, i haven't seen that. I think it may be a thing particular to a school.


----------



## matt.m (Dec 21, 2008)

Iceman is correct.  Since I teach Judo I say Gi to denote my dobok.  So I got a lot of friendly razzing from other blackbelts.  It was funny, one person asked me when I was putting up a picture of Jigoro Kano, etc.


----------



## AMP-RYU (Dec 21, 2008)

matt.m said:


> Iceman is correct. Since I teach Judo I say Gi to denote my dobok. So I got a lot of friendly razzing from other blackbelts. It was funny, one person asked me when I was putting up a picture of Jigoro Kano, etc.


 
I teach a Korean TKD and we call them Gi's because of some of our japanese heritage, so it really depends on what you or your school likes! I personally like gi over do bok!


----------

